# Old St. Mary's Dig



## privvydigger (Nov 4, 2009)

We started today on 19 outhouses in the parking lot of an old school that was torn down.  It took awhile but finally was able to get permission.
 The first one, full of broken blobtops, well at least 5 counting this whole one from Jersey City.  
 Its embossed
 SCHENK & HENRICK'S 
 391-393 SEVENTH ST.
 JERSEY CITY, N.J.
 There were three Anodyne for infants...1 Dr. Millers & 2 Dr. Groves
 A pipe and one clay marble. There was a nice food jar and a Hood's Apothacary
 The stopper in the photo me mum picked up at a thrift store today. 
 It huge and heavy!


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 4, 2009)

pic of blob  any info?


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 4, 2009)

pic of stopper
 look into my crystal ball....hahahaha


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2009)

I like that blob, man.. looks like a pre-lightning specimen, 1870's - early '80's.. how tall?


----------



## epackage (Nov 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  privvydigger
> 
> pic of blobÂ  any info?


 Nice looking bootle, exactly what I like


----------



## slakoper (Nov 4, 2009)

Heres a photo of the parking lot. I marked the privys with yellow. Wish us luck


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 4, 2009)

its about 7.5'' tall....really strong TBNTBS embossing on back.  A great tooled top heavy blob.


----------



## slakoper (Nov 4, 2009)

The undertaker and privvydigger opening up the first of 18 holes


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  privvydigger
> 
> its about 7.5'' tall....really strong TBNTBS embossing on back.  A great tooled top heavy blob.


 
 Yep, the height matches up with several confirmed Putnam Cork Retainer bottles I have.. as does the shape... not too many slug plates on the early ones, so I'd guess 1875-1885 ..very nice bottle...


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 4, 2009)

18....19....who's counting...one thing we do know
 This section of town produces......on the score card already are rare local tallboy blobs, pony's, whiskey jugs and flasks, silver coins, awesome meds and dollheads...marbles...benny's to boot.  Mason jars big and small, and some really nice colored glass and great pottery from Rebecca at the well to English and Japanese.  This part of town was settled in the early 1870s and up. 
 They completely  moved/tore down a town called Centerville less than a mile from this spot.


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 4, 2009)

Thx Cyberdigger........what do you think about that stopper?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2009)

This one? I'd say it's something only a bottle collector's mother could love.. []


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 4, 2009)

it was 50 cents.....imagine its to a brandy bottle or back bar bottle.  Maybe


----------



## madman (Nov 4, 2009)

looks like alot of fun keep us posted!


----------



## epackage (Nov 4, 2009)

PD do you guys have to patch all that asphalt?


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 4, 2009)

you always have to clean up and fix the hole....here we're using busted up concrete as a filler, crushed stone then a layer of road millings.  First we use a jitterbug and for the road milling we use a vibrater.  turns the stuff tough as concrete....today however we used Slakes big pickup to crush it down.. We will put the finishing touches on the first before we start opening up the next.  There 5' by 4' and if you look in the pic the ground was graded flat and thankfully removed 2' or 3' off the top however left us with 15'' of tuff stuff...3 layers of asphalt and 6'' of red stone....
 Its going to be a fun fall.........


----------



## kastoo (Nov 4, 2009)

Man!  I can't wait to see results!  I just can't believe you could get a permission to bust asphalt even if it is already rough.


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 4, 2009)

Depending on how it blends which I know it will almost perfect I'm going to weedwack the whole place sweep it and then spray a driveway sealer accross the narrow span where the privvys are(if need be). 
 Got a give a little to get "who knows what" but thats our hobbie.  Our last four rip ups turned out fine.  The cannon ball hole's are just about ready for black top.  We're using it in this case because of the newer asphalt & once sealed u don't see it as much. sinkings the devil


----------



## Staunton Dan (Nov 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: slakoper
> 
> Heres a photo of the parking lot. I marked the privys with yellow. Wish us luck


 
 I'm confused. How do you know there are privies in those locations? Probing would be impossible in an asphalt parking lot. Are you using GPR?


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 5, 2009)

The houses were there with big back yards to the alley...Then the school was built.  There are no outhouses in the yards so they had to be somewhere.


----------



## slakoper (Nov 5, 2009)

If you could walk in the parking lot , you can locate the privvys by where the sink hole is. There almost perfect squares. The leaves and dirt have accumulated in the holes.


----------



## ajohn (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow,
 this is cool stuff.Thanks for posting


----------



## downeastdigger (Nov 5, 2009)

are you using maps that show the outhouses?


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 6, 2009)

nope!


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 6, 2009)

Could we see some more pictures of the squares in the parking lot, please?  That is fascinating.  Thanks.


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll take some next time we dig which may be today


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Not all depressions in asphalt, or grass, will be privys. Any prior disturbance, for whatever reason, will make these holes after years of being run over by vehicles.
 Obviously squared dips could indicate a pit, but could also be from utility work. Investigating each and every low spot is a must, but some privy pits, especially very old ones, are not indicated by depressions, so side probing from within a pit that is being investigated is also necessary. Many pits are dug within a few feet of each other, as most diggers well know. Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 6, 2009)

we found one like that next to the one or should I say two we dug today.....pics to follow....Jersey sodas again this time hutch's
 back in a bit


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 6, 2009)

here's my pics today minus the local meds that are on the shelf already
 THE MINERS BREWERY
 MINERSVILLE, PA. Tooled top crown 7 oz. red amber color nice bottle
 The big utility is old and I love them Gottschall's Cough Balm old tooled tops
 I'm sure slake will post the pics of today


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 6, 2009)

pic of miners


----------



## maxbitters (Nov 6, 2009)

Great little dig project and thanks for sharing it. It's been my expierence that  nine times out of ten the newer pits are usually sunken and the older ones are not.  If it was one of my projects we would definitly be investageing  the entire area rather than just the obvious. Good luck on your dig.


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 6, 2009)

We know when they were built and the time line.  There are outhouses all thw way up some are sunk and some aren't.  but they parrelled for sure.  I pointed out to a spot today that looks like a big double.  its further out.  Today was fun being able to do two in 5 hours or so.  I can't wait to hit the milk hole and the 1890s tooled crowns.....


----------



## slakoper (Nov 7, 2009)

Heres a picture of the square


----------



## slakoper (Nov 7, 2009)

some bottles


----------



## slakoper (Nov 7, 2009)

You can see 4 pits in this photo


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 7, 2009)

Cool pictures of the pits.  It's still a little hard for me to tell, but it's really neat to see them like that.  I will really be looking every time I am in a parking lot in an old area now!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh yeah, I can smell those pits. Get 'em done!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like fun! If you wouldn't mind, could you post a nice picture of the Gottschall's? My ex-boyfriend was a Gottschall and I am friends with his sister [8D] and would like to show her.

 Thanks! 
 Can't wait to see more finds.[]
 Kate


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 7, 2009)

Red - does this help you see them? It's where all the gravel settled - and one is growing stuff it's so sunk.


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Kate.  My eyes were playing tricks on me.  I could definitely see the spot with all the leaves by the car, but I wasn't sure about the others.


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 7, 2009)

gottschall's cough balm


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 7, 2009)

local and perfume


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 7, 2009)

closeup of Oswego, N.Y.  perfume


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 7, 2009)

BTW....thats a pot stone in the perfume


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 11, 2009)

We dug today bottles are soaking.......and pics to follow tonight.  We hit tallboy blobs, tooled crowns, all the crowns were local.  Slake has pics he'll post of the dig
 see ya in a bit


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 11, 2009)

here's the stuff from today
 The blob is from Philly, three coal region beers a kaier, McGeehan, Boyle
 Two to the back right are hand blown.  The small unmarked Burke and a really cool hand blown red whiskey has the blow marks all the way to the top
 In the back is a tall olive oil and a 3 piece mold with just numbers on the bottom


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 11, 2009)

philly blob


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 11, 2009)

pic


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 11, 2009)

last one was a amber scripted Chas D. Kaier Co. Ltd
 I've seen whiskey's in 3 piece mold, tooled tops but this is my first hand blown


----------



## athometoo (Nov 11, 2009)

ok first i read about finding bottles in dirt piles , so i spent time looking at every construction site i saw and now i have too look at parking lots too . word of caution people  , dont drive behind or in front of me . cause i will be looking...
 great post though , gives a different point of view . really enjoying it .     sam


----------



## slakoper (Nov 11, 2009)

Normally We open them all the way , but since were in a parking lot we have been doing sum spurlunking.


----------



## slakoper (Nov 11, 2009)

heres todays  hole 15 more to go...


----------



## bottlediger (Nov 11, 2009)

Spalunking I love it

 If I remeber correctly this pit went 16 ft and had one marble in it...good times

 Digger Ry


----------



## slakoper (Nov 11, 2009)

Todays booty


----------



## slakoper (Nov 11, 2009)

The best bottle in the hole is always broken...


----------



## slakoper (Nov 11, 2009)

Heres some of my keepers


----------



## slakoper (Nov 11, 2009)

OttoBrandt Newark NJ Hutch


----------



## slakoper (Nov 11, 2009)

We Dug hundreds of pickle jars and there always the ice blue version. This one is a nice green..


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm grooving on this one! I dug up a really ugly quart crowntop from Otto... nice to see something pretty!!!!


----------



## slakoper (Nov 11, 2009)

heres  another


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 11, 2009)

It's an awesome hutch.. the lip looks a bit exaggerated, and the base is loaded with extra-heavy duty bulkiness,, the "O B" is relatively unique in style .. the address is on the bottle.... great hutch!!!!


----------



## rockbot (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice digging guys. That hutch and green food jar is very nice.

 Rocky


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 12, 2009)

dug another today pics to follow I smell something! SKUNKED!


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 12, 2009)

well not completely but 10 or more broken tallboy blobs really hurt.  In the imortal words of Forrest Gump....sometimes there "are" enough rocks.  pit was full of great broken bottles.....ten or twelve to go!
 I'm waiting for my batteries to charge to show a better pic of the heart breaker of the hole


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 12, 2009)

J.W. DITCHEY'S SONS TAMAQUA, PA
 Never seen this bottle before and it could quite possibly be a blob as we have allot of lady leg mug bottom blobs in our area.  Even if it was a crown dam shame
 I'm going to cut it and make it a vase to put a rose in to give to that special girl i've been waiting to meet.....


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 12, 2009)

pic...lol


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 12, 2009)

Thats too bad about the mug base beer. Looks like your having some fun in that parking lot. Parking lot fill in's are so easy its nice having a hard surface to shovel off of.

 Chris


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 13, 2009)

nice dig you guys have going up there privvy. we started digging a stone liner last week,but big roots shut us down. gonna go hit it again this week, weather permitting. got a couple permissions lined up in Jim Thorpe.......... 

 keep up the good work fellas!!

 jim


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 13, 2009)

Dug another today...full of broken blobs from N.Y., Philly, and local ones
 We're knocking them out in 4 hours.
 here's the only stuff that came out today...well besides a med slake took and a Shiloh's consumption cure gravedigger got.
 Anybody ever see the Hartman  Whiskey? Gin?


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 13, 2009)

oh my how could I forget the Benny....nice blue slake got a multicolored one


----------



## imukdiver (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice finds. []


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 13, 2009)

I found some Dr. Hartman bitters but nothing in this bottle shape or size.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 14, 2009)

weather kinda sketchy this morning privvy........... we're planning on trying


 you guys diggin today ??


 jim


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 14, 2009)

we did 4 or 5 this week I should do some work around the house, and some eBay....relaxing and doing nothing works too! 
 Its raining so hopefully tomorrow will be nice


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 14, 2009)

i hear ya fella. you're lucky. the other guys work during the week. it's weekend or bust for most of them...........   


 jim


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 16, 2009)

dug another today....
 broken blobs...A Callahan tallboy from philly, broken pony Kaiers from Mahanoy City, broken Tamaqua Koenig pony, broken Mulhearn & Dorrian pony.
 several broken tooled crowns.
 the Heintz came out whole as usual
 the one to the left is a NEUROCINE I've never seen before broke anyway a nice bromo and Shoemaker Buesch
 A small purse full of Indian head pennies and a few dimes most were to far gone as well as the purse.  I'm soaking the coins now


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 17, 2009)

Dug another one today......broken blobs
 bottles getting cleaned up pics to follow
 Here's some of the local keepers and a coffin flask, ink and Norristown balm of life


----------



## slakoper (Nov 17, 2009)

Todays Dig, I think 10 moretogo


----------



## slakoper (Nov 17, 2009)

Heres some of my picks. A Newark Soda, Some Cobalt, A local Coaldale and a porclien sign. I wish that would have been whole.


----------



## slakoper (Nov 17, 2009)

Firm of H Haussling Newark NJ. Thats a new one for us...


----------



## slakoper (Nov 17, 2009)

A Local James Cole Coaldale Pa. Lady leg...


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 18, 2009)

dug another one today...I'd sa empty accept for a few odds and ends....however slake brought home a killer whiskey jug.....
 here's my take
 #5 Brookfield, Mt Vernon (yellow amber)
 TOC Newark, N.J. crown HENSLER'S  (?)


----------



## imukdiver (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice finds. Always thought the Mount Vernons where cool looking. It always amazing to see a whole one. They look like the neck could snap off at any moment.


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 18, 2009)

yep its a great lady leg tooled top...I will say this has more embossing on it than the others I have.  This one has embossing on back and bottom and like I said a lighter color.  I'm doing a search for the Jersey crown now.


----------



## slakoper (Nov 18, 2009)

Coaldale Pa Colls jug


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
See how things work out partner....everybody has their day! 
.......Congradulations..........Most excellent dig....I just wish there would have been some sodas or beers in there with it!


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's a few of the Mt. Vernon


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 18, 2009)

Cook & Bernheimer Company FULL FIVE....Five what?
 Has ONLY C&B CO BOTTLING on bottom


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 18, 2009)

bottom


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 29, 2009)

We did a tough woody after the show........A pint coffiin flask and this jug....took me an hour to get it out is was wedged we used 1 by 4 to cover it and remove dirt.
 A really nice jug I only wish it said A.J. WOLFE COAL DALE, PA.
 Maybe they were going too!
 Something in me says Akron???


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 29, 2009)

pic of debossing


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 29, 2009)

You can see  3 channels in bottom.........A.J.WOLFE


----------

